# is Saudia Driving License is valid in UAE??



## NonStopLeo

*I want to know that If I have heavy license of Saudi Arabia, Can I drive in UAE with this license? or I will have to apply for UAE license again?

And I also want to know whether I can drive a small vehicle (Car) on my heavy license or not?*


----------



## liztao

NonStopLeo said:


> *I want to know that If I have heavy license of Saudi Arabia, Can I drive in UAE with this license? or I will have to apply for UAE license again?
> 
> And I also want to know whether I can drive a small vehicle (Car) on my heavy license or not?*


Yes, if you are working in uae you can just exchange the KSA license for a uae one.


----------



## NonStopLeo

liztao said:


> Yes, if you are working in uae you can just exchange the KSA license for a uae one.


Thanks dear for the response.

Can you please confirm my second point? can I drive light vehicle with heavy license?


----------

